# Dividing a snake Tank??



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

I own one Bp about 16 inches and one Corn snake about 12 inches or so. I currently have my BP in a tank is almost 4 feet long and it is way too big for her. I thought it would be a good idea to maybe divide my tank, give the BP about 3\4 of the tank and my corn the other fourth, im sure that will be MORE than enough room for my cornsnake. My question is what would i use to do this? Has anyone else done this? Do you think this will work\is a good idea?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've never had to divide off snakes and never heard of anyone doing so. But, yeah, keep those two separate. It would be a funny scenario, though. The corn would wrap up the ball, and the ball would just lay there...like WTF!








I would silicone in place a peice of plexi-glass.


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I would silicone in place a peice of plexi-glass.


Yeah thats what i was thinking and most likely what ill do if i decide to do it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The problem I foresee is heating. And giving the snakes the proper cool/warm ends that they need to thermoregulate. You're talking about leaving the cornsnake in a very small section of the tank... Not to mention that you'd have to be pretty sure there was no way for one snake to get onto the other's side.

To be perfectly honest I wouldn't do it. For the time/money spent on silicone and a custom piece of plexiglass you can easily get a tank to house the cornsnake in. And the ballpython will likely appreciate the larger sized tank all to itself. Just because it _can_ live in smaller doesn't mean it has to.


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

Mettle said:


> For the time/money spent on silicone and a custom piece of plexiglass you can easily get a tank to house the cornsnake in.


Good Point, never really thought of it like that


----------

